# cl 7,cl8, cl9, cl10



## pixel 5.0 (27. November 2011)

hallo,
ich hab mal ne kurze frage. Wo ist der unterschied zwischen den verschiedenen cl timings (cl7.cl8,cl9,cl10) und ist der unterschied spürbar? Sollte ich einen ram mit cl7 und 1066 mhz oder cl9 und 1333 mhz für sandy bridge nehmen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. November 2011)

Für den SB nimmt man natürlich den 1333MHz RAM, und CL 9 reicht da auch locker. Die Sache gibt quasi die Wartezeit zwischen 2 Befehlen wieder bzw um den / die Chip(s ) korrekt ansprechen zu können. Im normalen Leben merkt davon quasi nix


----------



## NeverSeenBytes (27. November 2011)

Hallo, für Sandy Bridge einen DDR3 1333er mit 1,5V; da der RAM-Controller max. 1333 macht und die Intel-Spezifikation max. 1,5V + 5% fordert.
Ob Cl9, 8 oder 7 ist für das praktische Arbeiten schietegal, da vom User nicht bemerkbar.
Alles weitere ist eine Preisfrage; - 8 GB (2x 4GB) DDR3 1333 mit Cl9 gibt es ab 28€ ´rum. Wenn man Cl8 für 4€ mehr kauft, weil man Bock darauf hat, ist das kein Fehler,
man wird aber vergeblich auf eine Mehr-Performance erwarten.
DDR3 1066 sollte man nicht mehr kaufen, da der schon etwas bremst u. 1333er günstig ist; - bis zum max. des Sandy-RAM Controllers von 1333 MHz ergibt die höhere Taktung
mehr Leistung als die kürzere Latenzzeit (Wartezeit zw. Zugriffen); - zB. Cl7 kürzer als Cl9.

Edit - die folgenden RAMs zB. haben alles was man braucht:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cmp...mp=511543&cmp=563816&do_compare=+Vergleichen+

- Greetz -


----------



## 45thFuchs (27. November 2011)

Wenn du CL7 für 2-3 Euro mehr bekommst ist 1-3%leistungssteigerung im gesamt P/L CL7 wert.


----------

